# Jims Fish Camp Vs Smiths Fish Camp



## dthomas142

Ive put in near smiths on escambia a couple of times now, and was interested in fishing near jims on hwy 90. Just wondering if anyone has any opinions on which is generally a better place to fish. Thanks Brandon

New to me 09 hobie outback, and looking to find inshore species ie. reds, specs, etc.


----------



## 60hertz

They both are....


----------



## FLSalomon

I have not fished Smith's although there is a spot down near the mouth of the river with some flats and contoured areas created by the FWC that look's promising. You can see it on Google Earth. But it is directly downriver of the nylon plant which gives me the willies. As I recall, the PCB content in the sediment there is pretty high. 

I like the free launch at the Simpson River Fishing Pier east of Jim's. Jim's charges $4 and was really rude to me that last time I was there. From the Simpson River launch you can work the various coves and cuts or work up river. You can also try the shorelines or deeper flats south of Hwy 90. Lots of choices.


----------



## oxbeast1210

they both are about the same Jims has more kayak traffic these days but smiths seems to have more boat traffic .

they have similar spots to fish i need to try smiths again its been a while


----------



## dthomas142

Thanks fellas, im leaning towards simpson pier, plannin on hittin it at bout 530-600 on sat


----------



## osborne311

Just do not try to talk to the people at Jims. Rude as hell


----------



## dthomas142

Sadly, for Jim's, ive heard of the rude remarks before while scanning the forum, thats a shame, but i certainly appreciate the heads up


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Jim's should be boycotted he treats kayakers as second rate citizens! I wouldn't launch there for free just because of the way he was with me!
Chad


----------



## oxbeast1210

To bad for him with how many of us going to that area he could be rich! All he would have to do is make a kayak only launch area and charge a little less. It would bring him alot of business


----------



## osborne311

Those people are ridiculous. I have yet to figure out their problem. I will probably give them one more chance though. History:
1. stopped and asked if it would be ok to fish from one of the docks at night after business. Understand the no - do not understand the Ill have you arrested statement.

2. Stopped on the way to gulf breeze to triple my chance of getting bull minnows the other day. Fine that they are out. Do not understand why they were physically annoyed with me asking if they have bull minnows (bait store right?)

3. Stopped to trade with someone in the parking lot - easy to find for someone coming over the bridge. Lady acted like we killed her puppy. 

I think I might park an RV in the center of the lot one day just to see if I can make their head explode.


----------



## Robin

Don't block the ramps at 4:30 in the AM...................Gawd,he lost my business FOREVER !!!! He was like a man possesed.

Robin


----------



## 60hertz

I know this is a kayak post, but from a boaters perspective I LOVE the way Rick rims that place. He doesn't put up with any stupidity and watches the place like a hawk. 

Why would you even want to lanuch a yak there? You have Simpson River, or you can just launch under the bridges - the next bridge past Jim's going towards Pensacola is convenient and close to some good fishing spots. Or, Saultsman Bayou...

I too kayak, but when kayaking that area I would never use Jim's. I mean, the main reason for a kayak is that it can be launched close to where you are going to fish, and there isn't really any good fishing right there at Jim's anyway....

I have seen him run people off for blocking the ramps while they are loading or unloading if they are taking too much time or something. As a boater I love this ... I would love to see them run Shoreline park they run Jim's!

Also, you know that nobody is going to come up there and try to steal your stuff while you are gone too. Nice to have somebody watching out for ya!

As a boater though, his ramps are in pretty bad shape! I know he is trying to get something done about it, but the permitting process is taking a long time. I fish that area a lot and use Jim's when I can, but I don't think he deserves all of the negativity being posted here.


----------



## Daxman

I going to jump on board here with the other members, he was quite rude to me as well. He just seems to have a really bad attitude towards kayakers, He told me he ownes that piece of property across the water where the pier is and i should launch over there.


----------



## FLSalomon

He can run his business anyway he wants to but being unnecessarily rude and abusive to customers is not smart. You can be firm without being a jerk about it. His attitude is poor. 

I will just choose never to go there again. Ever. Or recommend anyone go there. It is a shame, it could be a great place to launch or gather and kayak fisherman do spend money.


----------



## Daxman

Yea when i first bought my kayak, Flatspro was kind enough and put on a free lesson for all us kayakers and who wanted to go. He gave us some really good fishing tips, tricks, and baits to use to catch redfish and speckled trout. It was a awesome time. We all met over at Jim's around 6 and there must of been 30 plus. At 4 dollars to launch a kayak with the amount of people there, im sure he made out. Im sure he's a great man, but his people skills suck


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

I have always been please with the service and security I feel when I launch there... He is always nice. I think that a lot of people in the past have tried to take advantage of his place and he is a no nonsense kinda guy now, which is understandable. 
It's nice to have a launch and bait at the same location...


----------



## Blake R.

Went in Jim's a couple years ago to see if he had shrimp. He said no, but you can try the swamp house. I asked if he knew the number. He dialed it on his land line phone and handed it to me. When I put the phone to my ear, he said "What, you don't have a cell phone?" 

I pulled out my cell phone and called the number, which was disconnected. He said that's because the swamp house has been close for (x) years.



So, long story short it will be a VERY frigid day in hell before I return.


----------



## oysterman

Edit


----------



## dehook

*jims*

I hateto see this. I used to launch there 3 to 4times a week. I sold my boat and havent been back in about 3 years. Now I have a kayak. I went there about 2 months ago and was going to launch my kayak. Rick told me, Donnie you can launch across the water at the free launch. I told him yes I could but I would rather launch here. I try to help support his business plus I don't have to worry about anyone messing with my truck. I also wanted to pick up some bait. I have always been treated good there and when my boat trailer broke down he stored my boat there for a couple days and wouldn't let me pay him for it. That kind of help carries alot of weight when things go wrong. Just my 02 cents on Jims Fish camp.


----------



## Stealthbobber06

I launched at the free launch today and WOW! There was a cool kayak trough there to unload and and slide kayak all the way down to the water ,completely bypassing the rocks and debris.....I have a pic, but haven't had any luck posting pics here......The guy who built it happened to be there when I was loading up and came over and introduced his self....really nice guy....he also told me about some other stuff he was gonna do....y'all oughta check it out....


----------

